# PL NX-01 DONE!!! finally



## CaptSpry (May 11, 2001)

Hi all,

I finally finished this very large, beautiful model. Take a view and, as always, all comments welcome...good or bad.

James

NX-01 PAGE 1http://hometown.aol.com/captspry/page32.html


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Superb work !! Great photos also. : :thumbsup:


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Your nacelle domes are awesome! Nice work.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Captain-Raveers (Mar 20, 2002)

Nice work.

Trent


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Fantastic job!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Great job!
Nacelles are straight, paint pattern looks incredible!:thumbsup:
Did you use the templates for that or did you do it the old fashioned way of focus and determination?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Holy Azteck! That looks great! You may not be totally happy with it, but I sure would be! And what's even more impressive is that the azteck is all decals! I think you're a first for that trick. What did you do to the inside of the bussards? They look "swirly".


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Fantastic, the 'double aztecking' is wonderful! FT


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Totally unbelievable work!! Truly fantastic!! I'm almost afraid to even tackle this monster after seeing some of these that you other guys are doing, especially this one! WOW!

Wayne


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

WOW! As others have said, great work on the bussard domes... the aztec decals look awesome as well.


----------



## CaptSpry (May 11, 2001)

Thank you all for your kind words, I really appreciate it.

Everyone keeps asking me how I "achieved" the effect for the bussard collectors. I wish I could take credit for it, but you will have to praise the designer of the kit. All I did was put a light behind the pieces the come with the kit. It is made to give it a nice effect. 

The biggest challenge was straightening the nacelles. After alot of patience and putty...they are now straight.

THANKS AGAIN!
James


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

*AWESOME!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWBERRY1964 (Mar 2, 2004)

wow , reallly nice job, outstanding!


----------



## Edward Baxter (Jul 20, 2004)

Captain, Beautyful work!!! Great pictures too. Great job!!
PLEASE send me a message and let me know where you found those fabulous decals on line.
I've seen 3 different ways of Azteking but I think yours is the best!
Please send the info to [email protected] at your convience.
Once again Cudos to you my friend! Eddie Baxter


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Very nice job,Please mention where you got those decals for the aztec pattern.If mine turns out half as good as yours,I'll be happy,Thanks,Guy Schlicter.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

How did you straighten out your nacelles? Did you alter the pylons? How?


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

charonjr said:


> How did you straighten out your nacelles?


 Can we talk about _that_ kind of stuff here?!?!


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Great Job!


----------



## CaptSpry (May 11, 2001)

The decals are simply resized, and in some areas, slightly modified version of the Art Asylum pattern that I got off their website. Sorry, I dont have the link and I am having a heck of a time finding them on my computer...but I am searching.

To make the nacellels straight, I did no modifications to the pylons themselves. I did cut off the connecty thingys (that is the technical term) to put the two halves of the "engineering" area together, because I noticed that if you use those, the alignment is even worse. However, after doint that they still were not straight. So what I did was put a tad of glue on to where the nacelles connect to the pylons, line the nacelles up by site, and precariously balanced them using whatever was available to hold them in place, then added more glue. Then when they dried there WERE gaps which I filled in with putty which also helped keep them sturdy onto the plyons after it dried. After sanding and re-painting, it turned out as you see.

I hope that made some sense. I basically just did a hit and miss to see what would work and went from there. 
James


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Looks great. I've been going back and forth on using lights - some days, yes, some no. But you did such a great job that I'm leaning towards "yes." Did I mention it looks great!?


----------



## djherb (Oct 10, 2004)

Awseome Job.
I'm new to this web site. I just purchased the nx-01 and I am looking for help with it.
How did you light it?
How did you illuminat it, especially the warp nacelles.
And how did you come up with the aztec pattern?
If you have a copy of it I'd like to get a hold of it some how. :thumbsup:


----------



## CaptSpry (May 11, 2001)

DJ,

Welcome to the board...give me your email address and I will send the aztec pattern to ya.

As to the lighting of the kit, I would NOT do what I did. I am sure someone has a better way of lighting this kit. This was the first model I ever put lights in so I kind of just guessed. I simply went to a craft store, bought 3 sets of light kits that were supposed to be use to put lights in flowers for weddings. Each set had 10 bulbs and I simply placed them in the model in strategic places. It worked okay, but I have to use 6 C batteries. Next time I light a kit I will do some more research and hopefully use something more effective.

James


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*NX-01 Decals*



CaptSpry said:


> The decals are simply resized, and in some areas, slightly modified version of the Art Asylum pattern that I got off their website. Sorry, I dont have the link and I am having a heck of a time finding them on my computer...but I am searching.



James,
I found the link to the decals.

http://www.spacemegs.com/odysious/faq/#qdec2

click on question about decals, then zip file.
Beautiful model! :thumbsup: 

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Almost makes me want to buy the model kit!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

*Impressive Job!*

Greetings from Germany
Marco

PS: You got a mail...


----------



## Poseidon (Aug 30, 2004)

What can I say that hasn't already been said? Your ship is amazing! You did a great job. How long did it take you from start to finish? Your photography is just as talented. Great work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Very nice. Mine is close to being done. I built mine straight out of the box to check the fit. No lights of fixing the number of seam ilines on the nacelles (the tons of bumpy parts)

I had some problems with the decals. Thay take quite a bit of Microsol and time before they get soft enough to conform to curves. They are not very opaque in some places. There are lot of little decals that are time consuming like putting all the windows in.

The base is actually ont bad. My first impressions was "how lame". however when I put the model on the stand it looks very good.

The next NX-01 I build will have lights and the works now that I know where the potential problems are.

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## CaptSpry (May 11, 2001)

Thanks, yet again for the compliments...never get tired of em, hehe

Poseidon: I bought the kit in May (I think) and worked on it off and on till September, probably every other weekend or so...so honestly, I have no clue how long it. I am just glad its done 

James


----------

